# Cadworxlive.com Updates Online Design Program



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Cadworxlive (Cadworxlive.com), a web-based graphic design service for garment decorators and sign makers with tools for design, production and promotion, is undergoing a complete makeover in 2014. New features include a mode-based designer that will work with the Roland VersaCAMM and the Epson SureColor F2000 direct-to garment printer. Also new is an improved VectorCut 2.0 cut driver.

This online designer has premium artwork created by well-known artist Dane Clement of Great Dane Graphics. It also includes a unique process for creating split-front designs. It can be used to create artwork for digital cutters, digital transfers, printer/cutters, screen printing, direct-to garment printers, and create files for appliqué when used in conjunction with Twill Stitch Pro, or Ioline 301 software.

CadworxLive.com is available for free to qualified GroupeSTAHL Sales Alliance customers. It is available from any computer in the world, as long as you have Internet access. There’s no software to buy, no upgrades to worry about, and no steep learning curves. In fact, anyone can start creating art with CadworxLive.com in a matter of minutes. Discover how easy it is to create complicated effects that would take years to learn and hours to perfect with other software. Visit www.cadworxlive.com today, log on, and find out how easy it is to qualify. For more information, call 586-772-6161.


----------

